# stony creek waterfall



## squirl033 (Feb 9, 2010)

some shots of a small waterfall along a nameless stream that flows into the Foss River in the Washington Cascades east of the town of Skykomish...


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 9, 2010)

Those pictures are absolutely amazing!!! Wow!!!


----------



## USM IS (Feb 10, 2010)

#1 and #3 for me. Very , very nice work.....any exposure info for us greenies.......Mike


----------



## ELDUDER (Feb 10, 2010)

^^^I'm curious as well. Amazing shots.


----------



## Sachphotography (Feb 11, 2010)

Were you using any filters. The water looks to hot and not silky smooth.


----------



## mom2eight (Feb 11, 2010)

Very beautiful, maybe its just me but my eyes want to see more.  Do you have any shot a little higher, or less crop at the top of the waterfall?


----------



## Guido44 (Feb 11, 2010)

Great exposures. Great subject too.

Dan


----------



## R6_Dude (Feb 11, 2010)

awesome shots.  any post processing.  BTW can you number your pictures?


----------



## The Empress (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow those are amazing!!!!


----------



## squirl033 (Feb 12, 2010)

USM IS said:


> #1 and #3 for me. Very , very nice work.....any exposure info for us greenies.......Mike



#1 - lens at 35mm, 4 sec @ f/14
#2 - 35mm, 2.5 sec, f/13
#3 - 28mm, 6 sec, f/13
#4 - 94mm, 2.5 sec, f/13

all shot manual mode, ISO 100 from a tripod with a remote shutter release and an ND4 filter.

R6 dude, yes, there was some post-processing done... mostly some tweaks to brightness and contrast, color saturation and contrast.


----------



## squirl033 (Feb 12, 2010)

Sachphotography said:


> Were you using any filters. The water looks to hot and not silky smooth.



yeah, i had a 4ND filter on. i'm not a big fan of "silky smooth" water... looks fake. i prefer to leave some texture.


----------



## squirl033 (Feb 12, 2010)

mom2eight said:


> Very beautiful, maybe its just me but my eyes want to see more.  Do you have any shot a little higher, or less crop at the top of the waterfall?



the creek runs under a railroad track about 20 feet upstream from the falls, so i had to crop it a bit tight to keep that out of the photos...


----------



## Casshew (Feb 12, 2010)

The waterfall is so soft looking, how do you achieve that effect?  Gorgeous shots.


----------



## squirl033 (Feb 12, 2010)

Casserole said:


> The waterfall is so soft looking, how do you achieve that effect?  Gorgeous shots.



use a slow shutter. you can get some of the effect with shutter speeds as fast as 1/2 sec., but for the really soft look, between 1 and 4 seconds works best. in daylight, you will need to stop down the aperture quite a bit, and may need a neutral density filter as well to "slow down" the shutter, though a polarizer will work almost as well.


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 13, 2010)

I like the composition in #3 the most.

When I saw the first one I knew it was shot in WA (then looked at your location for verification).


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 13, 2010)

USM IS said:


> #1 and #3 for me. Very , very nice work.....any exposure info for us greenies.......Mike


If you use Firefox browser, you can download a plug in that will let you right click and see this info:

#3
Camera Maker: Canon
Camera Model: Canon EOS 5D
Image Date: 2010:02:06 16:22:18
Focal Length: 28.0mm
Aperture: f/13.0
Exposure Time: 6.000 s
ISO equiv: 100
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Partial
Exposure: Manual
Exposure Mode: Manual
White Balance: Auto
Flash Fired: No
Color Space: sRGB


----------



## squirl033 (Feb 14, 2010)

"If you use Firefox browser, you can download a plug in that will let you right click and see this info:"


which one is that? i've been trying to find a good EXIF reader for Firefox for some time now...


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 14, 2010)

FxIF


----------

